# relabeling Bella and Canvas apparel



## terzdesign (Mar 8, 2010)

Hey all

I just got into retail printing for myself. I love the Bella/Canvas shirts. Most of their pieces have two paper tags that rip off. the top one simply says Bella or Canvas with Ⓡ and nothing else. The other has the wash info, RN#, size, place of origin, etc. 

My question is this: can I remove the top tag with the brand name and leave the bottom and then put my logo somewhere on the piece?


----------



## kimura-mma (Jul 26, 2008)

Yes you can.


----------



## terzdesign (Mar 8, 2010)

kimura-mma said:


> Yes you can.


Awesome sauce. Thank you for the reply!


----------

